# 826 oxe



## _harolde (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi,

Newly searching for a snowblower, and the 826 OXE seems to be a very nice combination of size, power and features. Given the balance of the unit, I believe my wife will be able to handle it easily.

My problem is that my father is old school, and all of his friends are telling him that Toro isn't as good as it used to be and Ariens is a better buy.

From what I read here, and other review sites, I am convinced that the Toro 826 OXE is a pretty good snowblower.

Is there a reason the reputation of Toro has dominished over the years, or is he just hanging out with the "wrong crowd"?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello harolde, welcome to *SBF!!* if I were buying new the toro 826 would be on my list but the ariens 824 fits better in my little garage. it seems that toro is making snowblowers in mexico though most don't know this but I could still see a new one in my garage. maybe your dad's friends have ariens making them bias. the only real way to know which is best would be to use both machines


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

for the love of ZEUS tell your dad to quit hanging out on the wrong side of the tracks. they are the same as ever. I just do not like that UNI-BODY frame. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## _harolde (Nov 13, 2014)

There is definitely bias when the good ole boys get together 

The problem is I can't try either one, other then wheeling it around a storefront, and that doesn't tell me much about the longevity.

I do like the Ariens 824 as well, but for the extra few bucks the Toro seems like the better unit, for me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

_harolde said:


> There is definitely bias when the good ole boys get together
> 
> The problem is I can't try either one, other then wheeling it around a storefront, and that doesn't tell me much about the longevity.
> 
> I do like the Ariens 824 as well, but for the extra few bucks the Toro seems like the better unit, for me.


get the TORO you will not regret it.


----------



## pocono (Nov 13, 2014)

This is my 826 oxe from this year


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

pocono said:


> This is my 826 oxe from this year


 ALOHA to the forms.. nice SCORE!!!!


----------



## pocono (Nov 13, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> ALOHA to the forms.. nice SCORE!!!!


Thank you very much and see my toro is made in the USA


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

If any thing, they are better than the power shift toro's of the ninties


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

69ariens said:


> If any thing, they are better than the power shift toro's of the ninties


 yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Harolde, starting last winter, Toro 2- stage snowblowers are now made in Mexico, no longer made in the USA. For myself, and probably for your Dad and his friends, that is reason enough to not buy a new one. Although Toro does still enjoy a good reputation and a strong following. Ariens snowblowers are still made in the USA. All 2-stage snowblower engines are now made in China, on all snowblowers by all manufacturers.

Toro - snowblower made in Mexico, engine made in China.
Ariens - snowblower made in the USA, engine made in China.

The above only applies to snowblowers made new for this season, and for the previous two or three years, depending on the specific models.

If you would like to consider used snowblowers, three years old and older, you can find excellent snowblowers by both Toro and Ariens that are 100% made in the USA, both the snowblower body and the engine both. We can help you ID which machines are 100% US built if you like. Myself, I will never own anything but older snowblowers, US built, with US built engines on them. (I will never own a brand- new snowblower. ) And there is no problem with such machines lasting me the rest of my life.
Scot


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Harolde, starting last winter, Toro 2- stage snowblowers are now made in Mexico, no longer made in the USA. For myself, and probably for your Dad and his friends, that is reason enough to not buy a new one. Although Toro does still enjoy a good reputation and a strong following. Ariens snowblowers are still made in the USA. All 2-stage snowblower engines are now made in China, on all snowblowers by all manufacturers.
> 
> Toro - snowblower made in Mexico, engine made in China.
> Ariens - snowblower made in the USA, engine made in China.
> ...


As a Canadian most things are made in other countries, so we don't have the luxury of being so picky as to reject a brand because it's built in Mexico or elsewhere. 

So I suppose I'm a bit more pragmatic in that regard. What has and always will mean the most to me is that I am getting a great value for my dollar, that it performs superbly and has excellent local support. 

The whole, "I only buy American" is uniquely American in many ways. Nothing wrong with it as long as it doesn't impact ones ability to make a wise decision vs a feelings based decision. 

🍺🍺


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!


Some body had to say it.


----------



## _harolde (Nov 13, 2014)

Well the bad news is the 826 OXE were sold out, with no new stock expected this year (or at least for the foreseeable future)

The good news is that the minister of War and Finance approved the increased budget to go for the 928 OHXE instead.

Still going to be two weeks waiting for it to come in, but better then nothing.

Hopefully it will live up to the reviews that I have found.

Thanks all for the advice


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like the minister of War and Finance, may be a keeper. Always great to get approval for a upgrade.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

_harolde said:


> Well the bad news is the 826 OXE were sold out, with no new stock expected this year (or at least for the foreseeable future)
> 
> The good news is that the minister of War and Finance approved the increased budget to go for the 928 OHXE instead.
> 
> ...


It's a great unit! You will be pleased!

Congrats

🍺🍺


----------

